# Vladimir ground work



## David Weatherly (Jan 14, 2009)

Vladimir in Japan:





 
David


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 14, 2009)

There are some very interesting principles being put into play there.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks like trying to wrestle jello...yet I also feel that if _I _were driving that knife at him, full-power and with intention, that I wonder how some of those techniques would work. (Certainly I have no magic solutions for such a situation.) So, intriguing, _but_...


----------



## jarrod (Jan 15, 2009)

i don't mean to bring this up again since we did it on another thread, but am i the only one skeptical of vladimir's stuff?

jf


----------



## chav buster (Jan 15, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i don't mean to bring this up again since we did it on another thread, but am i the only one skeptical of vladimir's stuff?
> 
> jf


 no


----------



## erich (Jan 15, 2009)

your skepticism is healthy.  it has to be felt to be believed.  but when watching this type of thing keep in mind that he is not showing live aggressive attack met by indoctrinated technique. Instead this is a form of constrained play to introduce the body to possibilities of movement and ways of addressing a situation... 

and that is a mouthful.

another way of thinking of what you see here...
what would you do if were under knife attack and found yourself on the ground?  Is that covered by your curriculum?  It is good to play/practice at these different scenarios.


----------



## D Dempsey (Jan 15, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i don't mean to bring this up again since we did it on another thread, but am i the only one skeptical of vladimir's stuff?
> 
> jf



No your not.  I went to a seminar with Vlad and I'm still not convinced, but Vlad is a pretty approachable guy and willing answers everyone's questions.  

His material really reminded me of what I learned in a R.O.S.S. study group.


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think a ground fight will have someone posture up like that with the knife. For example, a crazy crackhead won't waste time posturing up (if he had any controlling top position). But would maintain that position, and stab furiously at the body... But that's just me daydreaming.

I do like the concept of rolling on the flat part of the blade... I do question the percentage of that happening.

Lots of questions.


----------



## D Dempsey (Jan 15, 2009)

I highly doubt that demo was intended to be a realistic application of knife fighting on the ground.  If anything it was probably a flow drill that Vlad was demonstrating.


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 15, 2009)

that's what i'm saying. i'd like to see him in a realistic situation


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i don't mean to bring this up again since we did it on another thread, but am i the only one skeptical of vladimir's stuff?



No. I need to feel it for myself! Fascinating, anyways.


----------

